# Wabi Kusa-ADA Insta aquascape balls, Do!Aqua Repost from Our Blog..



## ibenu

The name Wabi-Kusa is a reference to the Japanese aesthetic sense of Wabi-Sabi, a very hard to translate concept of say chaos, or impermanence. If you consider how important beauty is to the old greek culture, and perfection is to western culture, Wabi-Sabi is what the japanese have that compares.[Please read more here at Wikipedia for a better understanding] . Kusa means weeds or plants. Takashi Amano has always been seen to recreate the beauty that is the balanced chaos of nature.










Being "new" to this aquascaping hobby, I missed something big that hit the forums in approximately 2006 and by 2008 when I got into the hobby, no one was talking about it anymore. Wabi-Kusa is (was as I cannot find it for sale anywhere) a product made by Aqua Design Amano. It is essentially a ball covered by aquatic plants grown in their terrestrial form. I imagine the ball was immersed in water while the plants grew above the water line. The Wabi-Kusa "ball" was covered with a variety of plants, this could be dropped directly into the aquarium, as it naturally sinks. Instant aquascaping, get three balls and away you go. I have seen many pictures of this only being partially submerged so the plants could grow out and above the aquarium top.



















Less photos can be found of the toss it in and let it grow, like the pictures directly above where you see purchase appearance, then after a while in aquarium. Here is someone using 5 of the balls along with some HC.
























Wabi-Kusa balls were apparently a product in the DO!Aqua line, and can still be found for sale on Japanese websites, and ADA store in Japan. These small pictures are from the ADA Japan online shop.










A catalogue can be ordered from Aqua-Forest, click Do!Aqua to go to their site.Do!Aqua is a beginner series of products under the ADA brand with cheaper price points.

Wabi-kusa are only available in Japan right now due to shipping and such. Here are some pictures of the displays where there are for sale, in Japan.








The idea that aquascaping would be available to less experienced aquascapers is fantastic. Pre made balls, toss in and grow is really appealing. It's possible Aquaforest in San Fran may one day make these. People who had access to them comment. However, the Wabi Kusa balls are known to not fall apart and cloud water in anyway! I really wonder what media is used for a base in these miraculous balls. Suggestions?

I have some acrylic pieces that are long but not wide laying around and they would make the perfect Wabi-Kusa tank just like the ones in the first picture. I have to say, when I started writing this I was all about the submerged idea,yet in the short course of writing this I am converted to the Japanese Paludariums... Another project on my list.

_Love some feedback from you guys here at BCAquaria on possible media choices, as I of COURSE want to make the non clouding kind ADA sells and the soil ball method I have found (diy on sites) looks like it would be a real mess once you drop it in a tank. _

Lisa


----------



## Nicklfire

That's badass!

I could totally see myself at the office using one of those. I love the shallow tank and the planted tank feeling plus it's growing up and out of the water. I could only imagine what one of those setups would cost through the company.

Could be a great DIY project,

Very interesting i should say


----------



## Scholz

I want to make one with dwarf cat tail and other dwarf reeds.....

Got it all planned out... just haven't done it yet...


----------



## kookus

wow, very nice.... even if they were plastic... I'm lazy what can I say.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Instant underwater garden! Cool idea. Thanks for all the hard work putting this together Lisa (and Alym I think).

Anthony


----------



## ibenu

This ones my article, for tankspiration.com The blog Alym, Frank, and I have been working on. I know there are people who go over to read and I wanted this to be here to instead of just posting a link.
I'm leaning towards tying plants to a jiffy peat pod.








I dont know if it will sink though.. If I could even find that style of netting that will contain particulate while allowing roots to enter ball I think I will well on my way!


----------



## davefrombc

The netting used for refillable filter media bags would work; only problem with it would be it would be harder to hide , at least at first, since it is white... Old nylon from pantyhose or stockings would likely work too. Material will hold particulate , and should be weak enough for roots to penetrate .


----------



## CRS Fan

Lisa, if my memory suits me correctly, this has been done by aquarist before (using Jiffy Pots that is) and they have had good success. Call me/PM me if you like.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## lotus

I love the simplicity of the Wabi Kusa. I too would love to have a tank with "the balls". Thanks for posting!


----------

